#ubuntu-news 2009-01-19
<tyche> greg-g: The text listed is actually MORE restrictive than the license actually is, so the post is still protected.  And no, it's more like saying "I use Linux" and having the link go to Ubuntu.com
<greg-g> tyche: CC:BY is LESS restrictiv than BY-SA
<tyche> No, it's MORE restrictive.  BY means that you HAVE to attribute the post to the original author.  SA means that you are PERMITTED to share-alike.
<greg-g> tyche: actually not.
<greg-g> Creative Comons is my employer
<greg-g> BY is the least restictive license
<greg-g> you still HAVE to attribute the post if it is under BY-SA
<tyche> Yea, and I've been studying Copyright in conjunction to the TSCOG fiasco for the past 4 1/2 years.
<greg-g> Attribution is the thing which is required in ALL CC licenses.
<tyche> However, If you want to call johnc4510 out on it, feel free.
<greg-g> tyche: sorry if you feel that I am calling John out on it, I am just saying that what he is saying and what he is linking to is differnt, and why not have those be the same.
<tyche> "
<tyche> "Authors can either not restrict modification, or use Share-alike (sa), which is a copyleft requirement that requires that any derived works be licensed under the same license, or No derivatives (nd), which requires that the work not be modified.." from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_Commons
<greg-g> tyche: I'm not going to argue what the CC licenses mean with you. Especially if you wikipedia as opposed to the actual text of the license.
<tyche> BTW, CC even SAYS to go to the wikipedia link for further information
<greg-g> use the legal text, _that_ is what matters
<greg-g> and where does CC say that?
<snap-l> IIRC, CC licenses are pretty much all By Attribution
<tyche> From the license:  'Share Alike. If you alter, transform, or build upon this work, you may distribute the resulting work only under the same or similar license to this one.'
<snap-l> the only ones that aren't are not CC, they're GPL
<greg-g> tyche: right, in addition to attributing it to the original author
<snap-l> The only differences are whether or not there's commercial or share alike
<tyche> greg-g: http://wiki.creativecommons.org/Main_Page, bottom of the page
<greg-g> snap-l: right (or NoDerivs, too)
<tyche> "Also Visit Creative Commons Wikipedia Pages in Your Language"
<snap-l> The only alternatives for no attribution are GPL or PD and their variants.
<greg-g> tyche: that doesn't mean "take wikipedia as legal advice"
<greg-g> that just means "here are some other pages that talk about CC"
<tyche> yep.  But considering that CC makes the suggestion and the links, it adds credance to them
<snap-l> Christ, using Wikipedia for Legal advice is akin to doing brain surgery from Grey's Anatomy (the book, not the show)
<greg-g> tyche: what it means is "hey, if you can't read this page becase you speak a different language, go here to learn about CC in your native language"
<greg-g> we are not saying "wikipedia is the place to get your answers regarding CC"
<greg-g> and even if it did, you are misunderstanding a very vital point of all the CC licenses, they _all_ require attribution and BY-SA is _more_ restrictive than BY (just like the GPL is more restrictive than the MIT license)
<tyche> BTW, at the bottom of the CC wiki page, I see a nice little symbol and some text.  The text reads: "Except where otherwise noted, content on this site is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License"
<tyche> The symbol and the link are to CC-BY
<greg-g> yes, so they match
<greg-g> john says the same thing but links to the BY-SA license
<tyche> The text does NOT say BY
<greg-g> "BY" is shorthand for "Attribution"
<greg-g> look at this link, and the text on the page: http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/
<tyche> Yes, I know that.  And it's on the symbol.  But NOT in the text.
<greg-g> what?
<snap-l> http://creativecommons.org/about/licenses/
<snap-l> 4.Restrictions:
<greg-g> tyche: BY = attribution, SA = shareAlke, NC = NonCommercial, ND = NoDerivative
<snap-l> Licensor designate another party or parties (e.g., a sponsor institute, publishing entity, journal) for attribution ("Attribution Parties") in Licensor's copyright notice, terms of service or by other reasonable means, the name of such party or parties; (ii)
<snap-l> That's 4B under BY.
<tyche> On that same link, see "Share Alike":  "You allow others to distribute derivative works only under a license identical to the license that governs your work."  The word "allow" is a permission, not a restriction.
<snap-l> by-sa: 4b
<greg-g> tyche: you're reading it wrong.
<tyche> That's what the text says.
<greg-g> the key word there is "only"
<greg-g> tyche: if you don't believe me, go to #CC and ask which is more restrictive, BY or By-SA
<snap-l> Every single license that's CC has the restriction under 4B about By Attribution
<snap-l> Attribution is a given restriction. Share Alike is permission to share. Non-commercial is a restriction. No Derivs is also a restriction
<greg-g> snap-l: sort-of
<snap-l> Share-Alike is the only one that provides explicit permission
<greg-g> BY-SA means if you use the work, anything created using it MUST be licensed under BY-SA
<tyche> Of course, the BY is in all of them.  But the "Share Alike" is a permission, not a restriction.  It allows you to do certain things as long as certain requirements are met (attribution and same license used)
<snap-l> Right right
<snap-l> BY allows you to do whatever as long as you atribute the original authot
<snap-l> author
<greg-g> right, which is more restrictive than only BY, because I can use your BY-only licensed work in my book and re-license it All Rights reserved
<greg-g> either way, none of this matters for the issue at hand: what the blog post says and what it links to are different, why not make them match?
<greg-g> and, I have to go
<greg-g> take care
<greg-g> love the work (really do)
<Pici> I'm working on a supybot plugin that will use gdata to read google calendars.  Would it be correct to say that every event will always have the channel name in the location field for each event? Perferable as the first word?
<james_w> not every event will be in a channel I expect
<Pici> Well, events that are in channels.
<Pici> I just looked at a few more events, I may just grab the first word that starts with a hash instead.
<boredandblogging> Pici: ping
#ubuntu-news 2009-01-20
<nixternal> umm, what happened to adding events to the fridge?
<nixternal> ahh, nevermind, I can read :)
<cody-somerville> nixternal, good boy :]
<nixternal> I think it is stupid though
<nixternal> like, very stupid
<nixternal> so I have to go use this crap called google
<cody-somerville> How is a working Calendar stupid?
<nixternal> adding the event is stupid
<nixternal> like i need to add an event for Kubuntu Developers Meeting in UTC
<nixternal> how the hell do I do that with stupid Google cal?
<nixternal> so what we should do is create a kubuntu-devel@gmail.com now?
<cody-somerville> no
<cody-somerville> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar
<nixternal> ya I can read
<nixternal> it is fucking stupid!!!!
<nixternal> I created a stupid event, for the 28th, but stupid ass stupid google cal uses my time zone because it is FUCKING STUPID!
<nixternal> horseshit
<tyche> And they say that OLD people are resistant to change
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I just wanted to be an ass
<nixternal> I hate Google Calendar and was trying my damnedist to stay away from it
<tyche> Isn't it nice to be successful at something.  Hee hee
<nixternal> the old way was easier because I had a command line script that took me 2 seconds
<tyche> I hate Google for everything but search.  But the alternative, for me, was rediculous.
<nixternal> ya, I hear you there
<nixternal> now I will have to modify my script to run with google calendar
<nixternal> this little speal made me miss my train, now I have to wait another hour
<tyche> And for a while, I was dealing with 2 calendars, because I was the one trying to keep the Fridge version up to date.
 * nixternal kicks cody-somerville in the shins
 * tyche runs
<nixternal> muhahah
<nixternal> I might as well go out to dinner if I am not going home anytime soon
<cody-somerville> nixternal, Just put it in your time
<cody-somerville> nixternal, and now it'll automagically be in the right time zone for eveyrone
<nixternal> I know...just wanted to bust your balls :)
<cody-somerville> :)
<tyche> Ouch
<nixternal> went to use my script and it told me NO!
 * cody-somerville purrs.
<nixternal> I don't like being told no :p
<nixternal> especially from something I told what to do :p
<tyche> Welcome to adulthood.
<tyche> Now me?  I prefer the Peter Pan Principle.
<nixternal> hey, does that mean anyone can add an event?
<tyche> "I'll never grow up"
<cody-somerville> nixternal, theoretically
<nixternal> ahh, OK
<tyche> nixternal: Watch it!  you'll start liking the idea.
<nixternal> so someone will have to do some adminining from time to time possibly?
<cody-somerville> nixternal, I imagine
<nixternal> tyche: I like the idea I can setup pron meetings :)
<tyche> I wouldn't know about those. I'm sweet and innocent (QUIT COUGHING, there, in the background)
<cody-somerville> I don't think I've ever attend a pron meeting
<tyche> Ah.  Solo vices, eh?
<cody-somerville> :]
<Tumie> tyche, bordandblogging, johnc4510: i think you are watching obama now ?
<Tumie> boredandblogging
<Tumie> i'm watching it on CNN..
#ubuntu-news 2009-01-23
<james_w> I'd appreciate any feedback on the first edition of developer news when it hits
#ubuntu-news 2009-01-24
<boredandblogging> james_w: think I missed it, is it just on the wiki?
<james_w> boredandblogging: it's in the moderating queue for ubuntu-devel-announce
<boredandblogging> james_w: ah, ok, thanks
<johnc4510> tyche: ping
<tyche> johnc4510: pong
<johnc4510> i've got all the links up now i think
<johnc4510> everyone can have at them
<johnc4510> i'll work on the upper GCN later today
<tyche> R-R-R-I-I-I-I-G-H-T!
<johnc4510> ??
<tyche> Yea, I just opened up the page, and saw what you had done.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> k
<tyche> ". . . let it rain for 40 days and 40 nights, and wait 'til the sewers back up."
<johnc4510> ??
<johnc4510> you're in an odd mood today
<johnc4510> very cryptic
<tyche> OH, GAD!  You mean you don't remember Bill Cosby, "Noah"?
<johnc4510> guess i never saw that one
<johnc4510> :(
<tyche> It was on one of his records, years ago.  (It's been re-issued on CD, I understand).  It was a classic.
<johnc4510> ah
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> johnc4510-laptop: I've got a couple of GCN I can put up, if you want to use them.  The other two, I wasn't sure what to do with them.
<johnc4510-laptop> tyche: ah ok, put them up please.
<johnc4510-laptop> i started on the LTS release but it's no biggie
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<tyche> I'll toss them up.  You can change or delete as you see fit.
<johnc4510-laptop> danke
<tyche> OK, they're up.
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<tyche> Just trying to keep from overworking you.
<kennymc0> oh unlike me who you _are_ trying to overwork
<kennymc0> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> kennymc0: that's different, you're young and energetic, and....
<johnc4510-laptop> hee hee
<kennymc0> i noticed that you gave me 4 more links for the ITB
<kennymc0> i take that's because i was already done with the first 2
<johnc4510-laptop> nope, just happened to turn out that way
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> luck of the draw
<kennymc0> uh huh..........sure.................
 * tyche quietly thinks about all the times he had to do extra, without complaining.  Hee hee
 * johnc4510-laptop remembers when it was just him and nick putting out the whole issue
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<tyche> Yep
<tyche> Or the times I've had to try to tackle the whole thing (with the exception of finding links)
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<kennymc0> now both of you are complaining
<tyche> Nope.  Just stating facts.
<kennymc0> uh huh........sure....................
<tyche> You know, one of those "why, in my time . . . "  stories.  You know, the sort of stories that end up ". . . in my father's pajamas."   LOL
<kennymc0> oh so you mean those stories that usually include the whole tall tale about walking uphill both ways to school in 10 feet of snow
<kennymc0> those kind of stories?
<tyche> Yep
 * cody-somerville remembers when we used to document all the new upstream versions that entered Ubuntu.
<johnc4510-laptop> yeah, that was before me
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> tyche: ping
<tyche> johnc4510-laptop: pong
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> i got the GCN done, have you done the Meeting Summaries section?
<tyche> Nope.  I did the LoCo news
<johnc4510-laptop> ok, i'll drop down and do that then
#ubuntu-news 2009-01-25
<LirazSiri> good morning y'all
<tyche> ALLEZ,  ALLEZ, ALLZINFREE!!!
<tyche> It's time to show the world how a REAL team works.  Hee hee
 * myrtlebeachbums puts on his hip waders 
<kennymc0> what? you mean delegating all the work to the newest guy on the team?
<kennymc0> or is that how a normal team works and we are supposed to be a "real" team :P
 * kennymc0 going to be quiet now
<johnc4510> lol
<tyche> But . . . but . . . but kennymc0, you passed it back UP the food chain.  Just like a good virus.
<kennymc0> what i'm a virus now????
<kennymc0> if i'm going to be called a virus i deserve a raise
<tyche> Besides, giving the new guy all the dirty jobs is a time-honored tradition!  How ELSE is the new guy supposed to learn what to avoid when he gains in rank.
<tyche> (And yes, I suppose I am calling you "rank")  Hee hee
<tyche> As for the raise, you got that last week.
<kennymc0> that was for the upcoming events section
<kennymc0> and with what you are paying me you can afford to double my salary again
<kennymc0> lol
<myrtlebeachbums> Yeah, aren't you making a billion times what you made on your first UWN issue now? I know I am.
<tyche> What???!!!!????  You want me to double your pay AGAIN????!!!!????
<tyche> OK, 2 * 0 STILL = 0
<myrtlebeachbums> Exactly!
<kennymc0> See. that wasnt that hard
<kennymc0> lol
<kennymc0> hey........wait
<kennymc0> lol
<tyche> The unmitigated gall of some new troupes.
<tyche> Or is that Gaul.  Hee hee
<tyche> "All gall is divided into three parts"?
<johnc4510> tyche: did you read thru the UDW piece in GCN??
<tyche> I had read through the original.  I haven't read your teaser yet.
<johnc4510> when you get a chance please, it was a lot of adlib i had to put in from sources
<myrtlebeachbums> So tyche, about that bringing the one article for ITB up to the group.... You want the honors?
<johnc4510> myrtlebeachbums: what about it?
<tyche> I hereby bestow upon johnc4510, by the authority vested in me through my B.A. in BS, the honorary degree of PHD (Piled Higher and Deeper).  Hee hee
<johnc4510> so what are we discussing here??
<myrtlebeachbums> The ITB entry we spoke about. tyche proposed debating it here.
<myrtlebeachbums> http://www.linuxinsider.com/rsstory/65877.html
<johnc4510> looking
<tyche> That's the one you're supposed to be condensing down.
<tyche> In a polite way.
<johnc4510> right
<johnc4510> it may make the final cut and may not. we'll see
<myrtlebeachbums> Yep. I accepted that one. I'll stop procrastinating now and work on i.... OOOH! SHINY THING!
<johnc4510> i'm trying to get something in to make the community realize that flaming isn't wanted or needed
<myrtlebeachbums> *nod*
<johnc4510> k
<tyche> BTW, johnc4510, Nick's Ubuntu Podcast 18 is out now.
<johnc4510> tyche: ah ok
<tyche> Hey johnc4510?  What the heck is adsobtion? (Meeting Summaries, Mobile Team, first bullet point.)
<johnc4510> looking
<johnc4510> should probably be "absorbtion" i think
<tyche> OH!!! OK, that makes sense
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> change it if you could please
<tyche> Yep
<johnc4510> ITP: Don't fear the penguin: nice job of the write up on that one :)
<myrtlebeachbums> Thanks!
<johnc4510> kennymc0: can you correct the two typo's in the last sentence of the first article ITB "foudn taht"
<johnc4510> lol
<kennymc0> wow i made a mistake like that
<kennymc0> maybe i should start doing them in open office instead of just a text doc
<kennymc0> spell check is my friend
<tyche> Gedit can spell check.  You just have to go in and turn it on every time you start.
<myrtlebeachbums> Firefox 3.x does inline spell checking. Pay attention to the lil' red lines. ;)
<myrtlebeachbums> I saw that a request for Gedit is for Wiki syntax highlighting. Note that I said "requested", not "implemented".
<johnc4510> kennymc0: also the 3rd article next to last sentence:"adn
<kennymc0> u was kinda tired when i wrote that one
<myrtlebeachbums> Either someone's going to make that or by UWN 150 I'll be frustrated enough to learn how to make it myself.
<kennymc0> so i can understand a mistake like that in that one
<johnc4510> sure
<johnc4510> np
<myrtlebeachbums> "u was kinda tired"... and you're wide awake now?
<johnc4510> kennymc0: nice job on the 3 ITB that are up
<kennymc0> tyche: if you could let me know when you are out of the UWN so that i can post another ITB
<tyche> Saving now
<tyche> Clear
<kennymc0> kk thx
<kennymc0> ok i'm out now
<kennymc0> made those changes johnc4510
<johnc4510> kennymc0: thx
<kennymc0> np
<kennymc0> ok another ITB is up
<kennymc0> now it's up to myrtlebeachbums to finish it off
<johnc4510> k
 * myrtlebeachbums notes that it's officially all on his shoulders. 
<johnc4510> lol
<tyche> I'm working on the glossary.  I discovered more as I was going through correcting some typos
<johnc4510> great
<johnc4510> :>
<myrtlebeachbums> johnc4510 - it's pasted in now. Let me know what you think.
<myrtlebeachbums> Gee, spot the verbose guy's post in the ITB section. :-P
<myrtlebeachbums> GAH! Missed a camelback. Fixing.
<tyche> Yea, with the CamelBack that I had to fix
<tyche> Hee hee.  Too late.  Already done
<myrtlebeachbums> I just saw that. Thanks tyche.
<tyche> myrtlebeachbums: You did a good job on the "Woman Quits College" one, but I still don't like it.
<tyche> Sorry.
<myrtlebeachbums> Heh heh heh. NP
<kennymc0> that's why i didnt want to do it
<tyche> Just my opinion.
<myrtlebeachbums> There's no easy way to wrap that up as a feel good story in the end.
<johnc4510> lol
<tyche> It isn't a "feel-good" story.  You're right there.
<myrtlebeachbums> As usual on the internet, a few highly opinionated idiots made the rest of the community look bad.
<johnc4510> kennymc0: i altered the last 2 ITB summaries to expand them
 * myrtlebeachbums hands kennymc0 a +5 ITB shovel
<johnc4510> myrtlebeachbums: i'll take a look at the flame war now
<myrtlebeachbums> k
<kennymc0> thx for expanding them johnc4510 there wasnt a whole lot of material in the last 2
<johnc4510> np
<kennymc0> stats look good so far
<kennymc0> just running a quick check
<boredandblogging> hi guys
<kennymc0> morning boredandblogging
<boredandblogging> can we include a link to the Developer News in the UWN?
<boredandblogging> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-January/000527.html
<johnc4510> boredandblogging: we can
<johnc4510> myrtlebeachbums: tyche kennymc0, try the college lady piece now
<johnc4510> made some changes
<myrtlebeachbums> Looking
<tyche> Looking . . .
<myrtlebeachbums> Addition by subtraction. Looks good johnc4510.
<tyche> Better, but I don't think it gets the point across.  Unfortunately (I've read the article) I'm not sure one could from the article.  It's implied, not stated.
<johnc4510> right
<johnc4510> hopefully the community gets the idea
<tyche> Well, we may hear about this one.
<johnc4510> although it's not really our people doing it i don't think
<johnc4510> if we do we do
<tyche> Nope.  Zelots (not the person with the nick)
<johnc4510> news is news...it's not always good news
<johnc4510> right
<myrtlebeachbums> Sadly enough, if they read UWN chances are they're not in the group of people that need to be hit with a clue by four while being told "HELP THE N00BS! - DON'T DISCOURAGE THEM!"
<tyche> True.  And that I can accept.
<johnc4510> boredandblogging: should i put the dev news in
<johnc4510> GCN or ION
<johnc4510> ?
<tyche> kennymc0:  I thought you said that there were 30 some entries for Upcoming Meetings.
<kennymc0> yeah i made a mistake
<kennymc0> i looked at the wrong week
<tyche> AH!  WHEW!!!  You scared me.
<kennymc0> i told you that after i realized it but you probably had gone to bed by then
<kennymc0> i scared myself
<tyche> Yea, I didn't see it.
<boredandblogging> johnc4510: lets drop it at the bottom of GCN
<johnc4510> boredandblogging: kk
<tyche> Of course, fighting this cold, I probably miss a lot
<boredandblogging> also, please use use lp.net instead of edge.lp.net
<johnc4510> where at?
<johnc4510> ah in the tech board runoff
<johnc4510> k
<boredandblogging> johnc4510: technical board run off
<johnc4510> :)
<boredandblogging> yeah, but I kinda meant as a general thing as well
<johnc4510> yeah, i'm not sure where is got that
<johnc4510> i think off the mailing list link
<johnc4510> boredandblogging: ok, done and done
<boredandblogging> edge is for people who are LP testers, if I'm not mistaken
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> i'll keep that in mind
<johnc4510> not that it will stick hee hee
<johnc4510> :/
<boredandblogging> i bet it redirects
<johnc4510> maybe
<johnc4510> james_w: ping   boredandblogging told me to ask you about updates for 6.06 and 7.10. we haven't had any to put in the UWN since dec. 08
<boredandblogging> james_w: are you going to post the UDN on the fridge?
<james_w> boredandblogging: I'm not sure, I didn't think it was the right audience
<james_w> johnc4510: you mean package fixes in those releases?
<johnc4510> yes
<james_w> it's possible that there haven't been any
<johnc4510> k
<james_w> let me have a look
<johnc4510> thx
<boredandblogging> james_w: I think we can post a summary, like the "in the news we have" highlights
<boredandblogging> don't need to post the whole thing
<james_w> if you think it's worth I would be happy to
<boredandblogging> james_w: think it would be good
<boredandblogging> plus once we migrate to the "new" fridge, it should be there
<johnc4510> james_w: we draw from here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gutsy-changes/ and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/feisty-changes/
<johnc4510> for the UWN
<boredandblogging> james_w: and I'm about to put it on the planet
 * johnc4510 to UWN team, nice work all. I'll publish a little later after i do my final edits
<johnc4510> thx
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> Thanks, johnc4510.  Nice words that mean a great deal to me.
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> you guys are great!!!!
<LirazSiri> hey guys
<kennymc0> morning
<kennymc0> :)
<LirazSiri> actually, it's 9pm over here :)
<kennymc0> it's noon here
<LirazSiri> where is everybody?
<kennymc0> they left for lunch i suppose
<kennymc0> a lot of the people that work on the uwn are in AZ
<kennymc0> at least 3 of us
<LirazSiri> really. I live in Israel. Small world
<LirazSiri> I popped in because I wanted to discuss taking over the updates and security and stats sections officially
<LirazSiri> the main thing is I want to prevent someone else from working on that accidentally and duplicating the effort
<LirazSiri> also, if I get that role, I can do it a bit later with confidence and the stats will be a bit more up to date
<LirazSiri> I can stick around for a bit longer, but if the guys don't come back we'll have to discuss this over email
<kennymc0> as of right now there is no one else working on it
<kennymc0> i believe they are cool with you working on it officially i just think you should talk with them
<kennymc0> cause you are basically taking over what i used to do and they have moved me on to other parts of the uwn
<LirazSiri> really what are you doing now?
<kennymc0> i'm working on the summaries for the in the blogosphere and the upcoming events
<kennymc0> well it's time for me to head out have to go pick up my little brother and get something to eat
<kennymc0> talk to ya later
<LirazSiri> ttyl
<LirazSiri> hi john
<johnc4510-laptop> LirazSiri: hey bud
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> saw you had done the updates and security section this wk
<johnc4510-laptop> nice job
<LirazSiri> and the stats
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<johnc4510-laptop> right
<LirazSiri> kenny recommended I come talk to you guys about doing this role "officially"
<LirazSiri> can you see the channel log before you came in?
<johnc4510-laptop> sure, we're glad to have you
<LirazSiri> alright, what I'm trying to prevent is duplicated effort
<johnc4510-laptop> nah, i sat down with my laptop
<johnc4510-laptop> np, when are you planning to have those in by in each issue?
<johnc4510-laptop> just for my knowledge
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<LirazSiri> I'm flexible on that
<LirazSiri> that's what I want to talk to you about
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<LirazSiri> I know this stuff benefits from being done as late as possible
<LirazSiri> e.g., the stats, the package and security updates
<johnc4510-laptop> right, but i know you are on a different time zonw
<LirazSiri> I am
<johnc4510-laptop> k, so, what time is it there now?
<LirazSiri> we can use UTC as a point of reference
<LirazSiri> 21:34
<johnc4510-laptop> k, can you have them done each wk by 17:00 your time?
<LirazSiri> yes
<LirazSiri> I'll put that down as the deadline on my end
<johnc4510-laptop> ok, that would be great then, that's about the time i start looking things over
<johnc4510-laptop> sounds great
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<LirazSiri> np
<LirazSiri> another thing that kenny mentioned is that you guys wanted everyone on the channel "to work as a team"
<johnc4510-laptop> be sure to start documenting your contributions on your wiki page
<LirazSiri> the problem is I am not sure I can be available on evenings (my time)
<johnc4510-laptop> yeah we try to do it as a group when we get close to finishing up the issue
<johnc4510-laptop> i understand
<johnc4510-laptop> we can work with that
<johnc4510-laptop> np
<LirazSiri> great
<LirazSiri> alright, I have to run off now. ttyl
<johnc4510-laptop> great, looking forward to your contributions
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<LirazSiri> cheers!
<johnc4510-laptop> server is having problems, i'll bb in a bit to finish up
<Tumie> Loves conquers all things except poverty and toothache
<james_w> boredandblogging: thanks for the blog post. Do you think that same text should be what is on the fridge?
<boredandblogging> james_w: the list of contents under "In this issue we have
<boredandblogging> "
<boredandblogging> should be good enough
<james_w> cool
<james_w> I just applied to join ubuntu-fridge so that I can create the post
<james_w> would you approve if for me?
<boredandblogging> james_w: done
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1821 for you to review and publish at your leisure
<boredandblogging> james_w: published, thanks
<james_w> thank you
<johnc4510-laptop> new UWN issue #126 is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue126
<james_w> nice work as always
<johnc4510-laptop> james_w: thx
#ubuntu-news 2010-01-25
<cjohnston> Thanks johnc4510
#ubuntu-news 2010-01-27
<newz2000> Hi, saw something interesting: http://managingnews.com/about
<newz2000> don't know if it supports original content, if so it would be slick
#ubuntu-news 2010-01-28
<MarkDude> What length should submitted stories be?
#ubuntu-news 2010-01-31
<maco> <akgraner> I just needed to find someway to let johnc4510 or tyche know that I am not sure if I am going to be able to upload the ITB stuff for UWN - I'm getting about 50% packet loss right now :-(  tried to get the message to them but not sure it they got it  - can you let them know?
<tyche> I know, and am suffering large packet loss, also.  It may be the Freenode servers.
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue178
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-24
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks :-)
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-25
<nhandler> akgraner, pleia2: Did one of you touch the permissions on the fridge (see Matthias's email)
<pleia2> not I
<akgraner> nhandler, I haven't
 * akgraner goes to read his email
<nhandler> Hmm...Strange. Maybe another sysadmin did
<akgraner> dunno - I'll email nick on his other question...
<akgraner> as I am not sure what those settings were
<nhandler> I also checked on the interview script, it sounds like there won't be any issues with it on the new fridge
<akgraner> nhandler, great thank you for looking into that
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-26
<pleia2> ok, I *finally* had time to cycle back to the notes I took while nhandler and I were releasing last time and read the nhandler&akgraner email HowToEdit is looking great, just added a couple notes where we say "we have a script" to be specific that it's in lp:uwn
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> of course, good evening akgraner!
<zkriesse> akgraner: Just a note, don't know if you wanna news it or not but Canonical has given UY the permission to use youth.ubuntu.com as a web address
<akgraner> I still need to add the specifics to what boxes to check etc for the forums post...I've got 3 interviews to finish tonight but I'll make sure I add it before I head to AZ on Friday
<pleia2> did you want to send me interview questions for something?
<pleia2> zkriesse: cool, do you have an announcement somewhere we can see?
<pleia2> (mailing list announcement is fine)
<akgraner> pleia2, yep on Monday when I get back from FUDCon if that is cool with you
<pleia2> akgraner: sure :)
<zkriesse> I can grab the email from phillw which in turn went to the mailing list
<akgraner> zkriesse, yep that can be summed up easily :-)
<zkriesse> Kewl
<zkriesse> Just a sec I'll pastebin it for ya
<zkriesse> Also, I'm reviving #ubuntu-beginners-wiki
<pleia2> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-youth/msg00100.html ?
<akgraner> yeah better to just drop the link in here
<pleia2> but maybe wait until it's live to announce it?
<zkriesse> Meeting this saturday, 29'th at 19:00 UTC
<zkriesse> pleia2: Yeah that's the email
<pleia2> I'm thinking an announcement once youth.ubuntu.com goes live would be more useful to the community (you'll get traffic to a dead site if we put it in the newsletter now, less exciting for when it's actually released)
<zkriesse> Oh I know
<zkriesse> Right now I've got to try and figure out a way to talk to the team about a hosted wordpress site...whilst the guys are hard coding a full site
<pleia2> oh fun :)
<zkriesse> They were working on one but I've no idea the progress...(They have failed to keep me updated as of late...partly my own falt :P
<akgraner> bbiab I have to finish a few things for work...thanks pleia2!  kick me if I haven't added the rest of the instructions by this time Thursday please
<pleia2> I'll try :) enjoy
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-27
<nigelbabu> Hey, it would be a great idea to post persia's email to ubuntu-devel about how to become an ubuntu developer would be great for the fridge
<evilnhandler> http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/01/27/becoming-an-ubuntu-developer-a-short-guide/
<pleia2> adding the Xubuntu leadership announcement to the fridge - but chopping off the details
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-28
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-29
<pleia2> been having the worst time getting to ubuntu-news.org these past couple days
<pleia2> I've had a pretty nasty headache so haven't really followed up
<nhandler> It looks like I'll have some time tomorrow to work on UWN. I can probably publish monday too (although i have no clue what time it will be)
<pleia2> ok, emailed nick and akgraner about ubuntu-news.org
<pleia2> I can set up some monitoring for it if we want
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-30
<pleia2> still no life from ubuntu-news.org :( but when it's back i'll add the thing about the regional membership board restaffing
<Pendulum> pleia2: nhandler I'm heading to bed, but if someone pokes me tomorrow to remind me, I can probably spend an hour or so on summaries for UWN
<pleia2> thanks Pendulum :)
<pleia2> I am not sure where I stand UWN-wise, I have a lot to do around the condo this weekend (having company next weekend, freaking out a bit)
<Pendulum> *nods*
<Pendulum> I'm generally decent at summaries and proofreading and can get poked for either, but I'm not so good at finding links most of the time
<nhandler> Pendulum: We'll see when I wake up, but I'll try and pull links for you.
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-23
<Silverlion> good night every one!
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> Hi all I won't be able to write summaries until tonight sometime - so if someone else can take a stab at it that would be great
<akgraner> pleia2, I'm ok with publishing Wed if we need to so we don't rush and miss something
<pleia2> akgraner: wednesday sounds good
<pleia2> I'll finish gathering news today
<akgraner> pleia2, great - then let's plan on that
<akgraner> I'm catching up with work today
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> I can write some summaries
<bkerensa> akgraner: still needed?
<akgraner> bkerensa, thanks - just take a look at the gdoc
<bkerensa> k
<akgraner> pleia2, will be adding more links throughout the day - I won't get to write any summaries until tomorrow sometime - pleia2 and I both were at SCALE all weekend
<pleia2> was pretty impossible to do anything on the hotel wifi :)
<akgraner> nods
<pleia2> bkerensa: just added dev news to the doc, wanna write a summary for that one? :)
<bkerensa> yes well... assuming my other summaries passed muster?
<pleia2> I didn't actually read them, I'm sure they're fine, we do editorial review anyway if you're worried
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: can you update the doc for the flavor meetings (I updated for xubuntu, no meeting)
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; will do
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; did we ever get any notice from mythbuntu? I can't remember, not find any meeting links
<pleia2> I don't know, sorry :\
<MrChrisDruif> nor*
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, then I think all the links are up-to-date
<Silverlion> good evening everyone
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Silverlion
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif : hoi
<akgraner> Thanks y'all - pleia2 I'll review stuff in the morning
<pleia2> thanks akgraner
<pleia2> I think I'm done adding links
<Silverlion> hey pleia2 and akgraner
<akgraner> hey Silverlion
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: thanks for updating the links
<Silverlion> akgraner : got a min to talk?
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; no problem
 * pleia2 back to work
<akgraner> Silverlion, I'm sorry not right this second - I'm finishing something for work then cooking dinner
<Silverlion> akgraner : well not important ;)
<akgraner> I'll come back after dinner and see if you are still on though
<akgraner> I was at SCALE all weekend and a little behind - sorry
<Silverlion> akgraner : most definetly not as i am facing 1am in the morning and need to sleep
<akgraner> ok get some sleep - I'll ping you tomorrow at a decent time
<Silverlion> akgraner : copy that... have a good one
<bkerensa> =o
<MrChrisDruif> bkerensa; ?
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-24
<bkerensa> ?
<MrChrisDruif> You were surprised by something bkerensa ?
<mcbaine1> MrChrisDruif, Nice rig ! :: http://goo.gl/jWYpf
<mcbaine1> MrChrisDruif, nightie night .. -_-
<dholbach> good morning
 * Silverlion waves
<pleia2> summary day! need lots :)
<akgraner> pleia2, whatever isn't finished when I end my day  - I'll tackle or review depending on the status of the summaries
<pleia2> thanks akgraner
<pleia2> akgraner: btw, ubuntu.com/news still goes to canonical news
<Silverlion> hey there ...
<akgraner> pleia2, hmm they said it was fixed
<akgraner> I'll re-open the RT ticket
<pleia2> I never actually saw it working, I was hoping it was just taking time to "update the caches" but it's been 5 days
<akgraner> nods
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-25
<pleia2> anyone around to write some summaries? I need to run out for a bit but I can do a few when I get back as needed
<akgraner> pleia2, do we want to add Mark's - Introducing the HUD. Say hello to the future of the menu. - http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/939 to the planet?  If so I can add it now.
<akgraner> I mean fridge
<akgraner> DOH
<pleia2> I don't think so
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> :-) that's why I ask for second opinions...
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> it's been well publicised and I don't want to pull the conversation away from his blog
<akgraner> makes sense to me
<bkerensa> akgraner: Can we possibly reschedule the meet we have this week? I'm in the processed of likely a very rushed move (I happened to find an amazing place) and Thursday if I get the place I will next to start packing asap so I could move early next week :D
<pleia2> did we actually confirm we'd be meeting? (nothing in the /topic)
<pleia2> alright, midnight(EST) migration over \o/ now to work on some summaries...
<bkerensa> pleia2: Uhh no just a private meeting she is going to show me the ropes on UWN
<bkerensa> but I hope come Thursday morning I will be buying lots of moving boxes and paint LD
<pleia2> ah, gotcha :)
<pleia2> alright, wrote summaries
<pleia2> needs a lot of review I think because my brain is sleepy, and we still need dev team meetings added
<pleia2> akgraner: if you could handle publishing tomorrow that'd be great
<pleia2> I have a long day at work, then plans in the evening
<dholbach> good morning
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha dholbach
<dholbach> hey MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<MrChrisDruif> Back home again?
<akgraner> pleia2, yep - I'll be working on it throughout the day :-)
<dholbach> can you see the draft I just put into the Fridge? would anyone mind proofreading it and see if there's things missing or anything to make it more interesting?
<akgraner> dholbach, looking now
<dholbach> sweet :)
<akgraner> dholbach, looks good. Though isn't juju always lowercase unless it starts a sentence - I thought I would ask before I changed it
<dholbach> ah yes, I guess
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<akgraner> k - want me just to publish it then
<akgraner> nm you're in there
<akgraner> publish away :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Even the logo is fully lower case
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> cause they are just cool like that
<akgraner> ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Because it's normal for program names to be fully lower-case? ;-)
 * MrChrisDruif regularly installs software with terminal, all are lower-case ^_^
<akgraner> yeah, but I'll take coolness works for me
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, coolness works ;-)
<akgraner> like said in my talk at SCALE "I though Ubuntu fixed that sill command line problem" :-)
<MrChrisDruif> I'm just "cool" installing software with the terminal. I'm even avoiding spaces in file-names ^_^
<akgraner> s/though/thought
<akgraner> crap s/sill/silly
<akgraner> dang it   - I need coffee
<MrChrisDruif> *point already came over without the corrections* ^_^
<akgraner> :-)
<MrChrisDruif> It's not a problem to fix, but more something to be avoided by beginners/regular users?
<akgraner> Though I am working on a command line chapter at the moment..
<MrChrisDruif> I like the terminal, coming from Windows O_O
<akgraner> nah I think using the command line is faster for some things - I just act like I don't like it
<MrChrisDruif> I started with Windows XP...back in the day ^_^
<akgraner> ok for all things
<MrChrisDruif> Well, not for all things, but making a symlink for instance with the correct name off the bat, I'd use terminal
<MrChrisDruif> What was it again? "link -s /fullpath/to/icon.svg /fullpath/of/newicon.svg"?
<MrChrisDruif> Been awhile I did that one ^_^
 * Silverlion waves and takes a beer
<pleia2> need to make sure this gets into issue 250 http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16731071
<pleia2> also, oh my gosh, issue 250!
<akgraner> I know right
<akgraner> adding the last of the stats now
<pleia2> I'll finish going through the news document you sent over and hopefully we can get the wiki into shape by this weekend
<pleia2> (I haz optimism)
<akgraner> :-)
<Silverlion> do you folks have Lubuntu in this issue?
<akgraner> we have the meeting in it
<pleia2> and an omg ubuntu article about some lubuntu stuff
<Silverlion> kewl ^^
 * akgraner goes back to adding stats
<akgraner> bbiab
 * pleia2 goes back to her actual job
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-26
<akgraner> pleia2, did bkerensa help write summaries?
<pleia2> yeah, he wrote the first few in the general section
<akgraner> I just wanted to make sure I add everyone who helped b/c only you added your name
<akgraner> k
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I wrote all the summaries aside from the few first ones in general
<akgraner> I saw that
<akgraner> and was happy to go back to bed :-)
<akgraner> Thank you!
<pleia2> of course :)
<pleia2> I had some decompress time after the stressful maintenance window at work
<pleia2> ..and apparently decompress means I want to write summaries? oh bother
<akgraner> so glad it's not just me who does stuff like that :-)
<pleia2> hehe
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue249
<pleia2> \o/
 * MrChrisDruif almost read it wrong on G+, thought this one would've been #250
<MrChrisDruif> Great work pleia2 && akgraner
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<akgraner> Thank you!
<MrChrisDruif> No prob
 * MrChrisDruif only updated the Flavour meeting links
<akgraner> you should have added your name  :-)  I'll do that now before I post the the forums and Fridge
<bkerensa> akgraner: May need to reschedule tomorrow I will ping if that is the case (I'm supposed to get a call tomorrow or tonight on whether we are getting this new place we want to move into and if so we have under a week to move and such)
<bkerensa> :)
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: That's more than what I did...
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, *every* contribution counts
<akgraner> bkerensa, no worries
<akgraner> let
<akgraner> let's just place it by ear
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> akgraner: I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam is pretty much done
<MrChrisDruif> Let's hope for the best bkerensa ^_^
 * pleia2 wrapped up a few edits, installed new header
 * akgraner looks
<akgraner> pleia2, nice thank you
<pleia2> now to tackle /Fridge and /UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter!
<akgraner> I still need to publish to Fridge want me to tackle one of those tonight?
<pleia2> wanna handle /Fridge? I'll make comments in the doc
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> will do that as soon as I put this on the Fridge then
<pleia2> added blue background to the text in the doc that I think is done (so ignorable :))
<bkerensa> MrChrisDruif: I hope so the place is awesome... I would have a entire room for servers :)
<MrChrisDruif> O_O
 * MrChrisDruif spots an addicted person ;-)
<bkerensa> assuming my fiancée allowed that
<bkerensa> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe
<akgraner> pleia2, which header are we using?  Did you update those already on those pages?
<pleia2> akgraner: we need a new header
<akgraner> ahh ok
<pleia2> one for fridge and one for UWN I think
<akgraner> ok - I couldn't remember if you'd done that or not - sorry :-(
<pleia2> yeah, I said I would in the doc but never got around to it
<pleia2> sorry about that
<akgraner> no don't worry - I just didn't want to duplicate your efforts
<akgraner> your kicking @#$ don't apologize
<pleia2> we have an amazing number of Fridge pages I've never read (I am a bad editor)
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> I think we can delete some of them
<akgraner> Delete campaign started
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> ok, added all my thoughts to the doc, mostly "agreed, DELETE IT!"
<pleia2> I need to run out to a Linux meetup, I'll go through UWN later tonight
<akgraner> k thank you
<akgraner> have fun!
<pleia2> thanks :)
<akgraner> and it's on the fridge setting up the pages for next week now  - woo hoo
<pleia2> akgraner: I've updated the doc with my thoughts on the UWN pages
<Silverlion> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> bkerensa, so we'll have to make some news today again :-D
<bkerensa> oh ok if you insist
<bkerensa> :P
<dholbach> if I can't do an ad-hoc interview, I'll probably focus on UDW
<dholbach> and maybe we should have a call again and invite Cody and Alex
<bkerensa> I was just about to start migrating my blog to wok :) https://github.com/mythmon/wok
 * dholbach never heard of it
<bkerensa> yeah I need to sync up with Cody and just go over things with him... I should have done that today since we were both chatting
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> once you've set it up, let me know how you like it :)
<bkerensa> I will ping him tomorrow
<dholbach> sure sure
<dholbach> this year we're going to get the team set up properly :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: I do not think I will like it much at all :) I'm doing it because it supports local open source since OSU OSL folks made it
<bkerensa> :P
<dholbach> ahhh ok :)
<dholbach> and I'll probably do a call for help soon again - there's been so many great things going on in the get-new-devs-involved world, so that it will likely interest a bunch of new people :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: I had an idea
<bkerensa> Why not add a section that focuses on blog posts of approved developers
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> we could gather their posts and summarize
<Silverlion> mornin' u2
<bkerensa> morning :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: I have been confused as to which events from fridge are worth of mention? Like the weekly ayatana q+a do we list those and how about the DMB on the 20th?
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> welcome back dholbach
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> <bkerensa> dholbach: I have been confused as to which events from fridge are worth of mention? Like the weekly ayatana q+a do we list those and how about the DMB on the 20th?
<dholbach> it might be worth mentioning them, but I guess we have to explain what they mean
<bkerensa> well I can do that in a short summary
<dholbach> for example the DMB meetings are interesting if you just want to see how things work in Ubuntu, but it's "people applying for upload rights, etc."
<bkerensa> I just know in past issues we have not mentioned theme
 * dholbach nods
<bkerensa> them*
 * bkerensa has been to almost every meeting the Ubuntu community has but then again I'm unusually curious
<bkerensa> :P
<dholbach> haha :)
<dholbach> in general I don't think it hurts to attend some meetings to get a feel for what's going on and how things work
<bkerensa> dholbach: So just to be sure what would you like to see done
<bkerensa> today so I can get working on it now
<dholbach> in the first part I can easily do the usual cycle review, and for the spotlight write in some more detail about UDW
<dholbach> maybe we could still some more techy news bits to the first part?
<dholbach> something about the HUD maybe - I noticed that some folks of the people working on it blogged about it some more
<bkerensa> Sure and we still have not done the dev news team introduction
<dholbach> also maybe something from the ubuntu-devel* mailing lists
<dholbach> not in too much detail, but just to keep everyone up to date of what's going on
<dholbach> ooh, yeah, although we could probably wait until Cody and Alex got their first news bits in ;-)
<dholbach> so we don't just show the pictures of the two of us, but the four of us ;-)
<dholbach> but yeah, we should definitely do it
<bkerensa> Oh yeah what happened to Alex? :)
<dholbach> ok, we should definitely have a g+ hangout together again :)
<bkerensa> Indeed
<bkerensa> no more rudolph noses though
<bkerensa> :P
 * bkerensa goes to gather some HUD news
<bkerensa> dholbach: Can you have a peak at the G Doc and see if I'm going the right direction
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> bkerensa, nice
<dholbach> that's great
<bkerensa> you sure?
<dholbach> yeah
<bkerensa> ok good
<bkerensa> your going to have to blurb about 12.04 though because I don't know what more to say other than Alpha 2 is coming out :)
<dholbach> I'm sure we can make something up ;-)
<bkerensa> lol
<Silverlion> mornin'
<dholbach> bkerensa, I modified what you wrote about the HUD a bit
<dholbach> I hope that's alright
<bkerensa> of course
<dholbach> now writing some more about UDW
<dholbach> if you still want to add/change something, just do it
<bkerensa> all is good
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> dholbach: Can I post news to OMG?
<dholbach> you mean if you can have an account on their site?
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> I have an account :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: https://plus.google.com/117485690627814051450/posts/Lc8qtW7BeX5
<dholbach> oh ok :)
<dholbach> bkerensa, if you want to post it to OMG (I'm done so far, if you want to proof-read?), let me post it to the Fridge first and we'll put a link back to the Fridge on the OMG article, like in http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/ubuntu-12-04-development-update-8/ also you can use the tags like in the article I linked to
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> proof-reading
<dholbach> some of the formatting goes lost when copying though :-/
<bkerensa> thats fine I can reformat on OMG
<bkerensa> looks good
<bkerensa> I will pop into OMG! and will post once I see it on Fridge
<dholbach> usually I use the dev category as well
<dholbach> do you have an account on the Fridge as well?
<dholbach> bkerensa, I just mailed you the reformatted html, so you can just paste it into the html view
<dholbach> (fixed links and stuff)
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> dholbach: No account on the fridge yet
<dholbach> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/01/26/ubuntu-12-04-development-update-11/
<bkerensa> this is update 9 yes?
<dholbach> hum
<bkerensa> 11
<dholbach> I usually just put "Ubuntu 12.04 Development update" in the title
<dholbach> the rest is automatic
<bkerensa> oh ok
<bkerensa> posted
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> :-)
 * dholbach hugs bkerensa
<dholbach> another issue safely seen to the door
<dholbach> yoohoo
<dholbach> where's the champagne?
<bkerensa> idk is Canonical buying? :P
<bkerensa> ok then well I will get some e-mails out to interviewees
<bkerensa> for next week
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> I can try to expense it ;-)
<bkerensa> dholbach: Is there anyway to have my LP account unlimited?
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> it has a two message per day limit
<dholbach> unlimited how?
<bkerensa> lol
<dholbach> err
<dholbach> what?
<dholbach> two message?
<bkerensa> You have reached your quota for directly contacting other Launchpad users. You can try again in 21 hours.
<dholbach> ah
<dholbach> all people without an email address on their profile?
<bkerensa> so far
<bkerensa> well I got two done
<bkerensa> Ill do two more tomorrow
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> if they have a gpg key in the profile, try clicking on the link
<dholbach> that's what usually helps me
<dholbach> or if they have a gmail address listed for jabber ;-)
<bkerensa> I may be unavailable potentially next week... Today I get a response on a new duplex we applied for so if they approve I must start moving immediatly and have no idea how long it will take to get utilities moved :P
<bkerensa> k
<dholbach> all the best with the move then!
 * dholbach hugs bkerensa
<bkerensa> if they approve
<bkerensa> I hope so especially since it cost $50 x 2 to apply
<bkerensa> :P
<dholbach> wow
<bkerensa> dholbach: They dont do that in Germany?
<dholbach> I never heard something like that before
<bkerensa> It sucks to be American :P
<Silverlion> wishing you all a beautiful time of day ;)
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-27
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> morning from Germany
<akgraner> pleia2, did you see the conversation dpm and I had this morning in -community about the older fridge posts
<pleia2> akgraner: yep
<akgraner> seems like when we moved to the Canonical servers we lost some information
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> was it just images?
<akgraner> lloks that way
<akgraner> looks
<pleia2> unfortunate, but I won't lose sleep over it
<akgraner> I searched for the articles and I found them
<pleia2> I don't know that there is much we can do about it :\
<akgraner> that's what I thought
<pleia2> unless canonical has a backup of the old drupal site somewhere
<akgraner> I'll ask
<pleia2> I created a little http://fridge.ubuntu.com/submit-news/ today
<pleia2> pretty much just links to the wiki
<akgraner> thank you
<pleia2> oh, and I updated the doc with all details for UWN, if you want to chime in then I can move forward with making changes (and deleting, woo)
<akgraner> yep - need to finish some work stuff - can I do that tonight?
<akgraner> wanted to finish these this weekend so blocked some time on Sunday
<pleia2> yeah sure, I'll probably want to work on it this weekend
<pleia2> it'd be nice to include all the revamped pages in issue 250 of UWN :)
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> sounds like a plan to me
<akgraner> Thanks pleia2!
<akgraner> pleia2, any idea why there is a copy of Issue 250 being created?
<pleia2> akgraner: copy?
<akgraner> in google docs
<pleia2> hm, where?
<akgraner> look in your shared googledocs
<akgraner> I don't recognize the name of the person who created it
<akgraner> thought you might
<pleia2> I only see one, maybe they just shared it with you?
<akgraner> hmm I wonder why
<pleia2> brb, running downstairs for some coffee
<pleia2> I'll grab jcastro's fridge item
<akgraner> pleia2, thank you
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-28
<pleia2> going through links now, then i'll send off the "need summaries" email
<pleia2> ok, email sent :)
<pleia2> summary time! http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> bah, my fever is back, time for me to get back to bed
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-29
<MobileDruif> akgraner: have you got a minute?
<MobileDruif> pleia2: or would you happen to have a spare moment?
<MobileDruif> Would they even be awake right now? :)
<Myrtti> pleia2: ping?
<pleia2> Myrtti: pong
<Myrtti> pm?
<pleia2> sure
 * nlsthzn has gotten to do one summary then the Linux Action Show live show sucked all my attention >.<
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> need lots of summaries!
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-21
<pleia2> so is it just the one thank you from leann?
<pleia2> was there anything else special happening with this issue?
<pleia2> sending this off to the editors, at least they can get the basic editing done of summaries, even if we have more to add :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: we were supposed to have interviews and quotes and so, but nothing else yet
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: ^
<skellat> Burning Circle 98 is up: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/131
<JoseeAntonioR> skellat: thanks for the heads up!
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> pleia2, I have people sending me some quotes this morning
<akgraner> and I have a blurb I'll finishing this morning.
<akgraner> Just got Jane's quote - :-)
<akgraner> I'm adding them here - https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk/edit  for now
<smartboyhw> akgraner, who can send quotes?
<akgraner> Anyone :-) I'm just hounding the canonical people at the moment :-)  Most have been at Sprints and just needed reminding
<smartboyhw> akgraner, can I have one then:P
<smartboyhw> LOL (considering I am not an Ubuntu member (yet))
<akgraner> smartboyhw, what you mean you want to contribute a quote about the 300th Issue milestone?
<akgraner> If so the quote should answer the following:
<akgraner> [Q] What do section do you read first and why?
<akgraner> [Q] When you think about UWN and what it represents what comes to
<akgraner> mind?  How you you feel UWN benefits the Ubuntu and F/LOSS
<akgraner> communities?
<akgraner> [Q] What would you like to say to the Ubuntu News team on this 300th Issue?
<smartboyhw> akgraner, ok let me type it out onto a paste.ubuntu.com
<akgraner> ok or you can email it to me - akgraner@ubuntu.com
<smartboyhw> akgraner, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1555530/
<akgraner> Thanks   - will look in a moment - on the phone
<smartboyhw> akgraner, BTW: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/ why is the Ubuntu Release Calendar empty? I thought it was supposed to be with the 13.04 release dates..
<akgraner> smartboyhw, I have no idea  - will look into later :-)
<akgraner> smartboyhw,  - I'll take the action to get that updated and discuss with the release folks about maintaining it.  Kate isn't with Canonical anymore and I used to work with her on that so let me find the new POC and we'll get it fixed. Sorry for any confusion.
<akgraner> I've moved all the quotes we've gotten so far to the wiki
<akgraner> pleia2, ^^^ I'm hoping to get a couple more but if you need to publish no worries I'll tell them to post about it and link to this issue
<pleia2> akgraner: thanks!
<pleia2> working on stats now
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-22
<pleia2> I'll publish in 30 or so minutes
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: no interviews, right?
<pleia2> waited a little longer just in case :) publishing now
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue300
<Unit193> ...I almost tried to lintian check the link.
<Unit193> As long as the script still works, all is good.
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> You all are awesome! I wish I could pay you for all your hard work; I hope a "Thank You!" will be enough! :-)  - THANK YOU all so much, you're a great team.
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-23
<dholbach> good morning
<SilverLion> hey there... anybody of the newsteam available?
<JoseeAntonioR> SilverLion: yep
<SilverLion> JoseeAntonioR: who does the work for the FullCircleMagazine News-Page?
<JoseeAntonioR> SilverLion: what do you mean?
<SilverLion> the ubuntu news team does provide the content of the FCM News-Section ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, I'm not sure about that, maybe pleia2 knows
<pleia2> nope
<pleia2> SilverLion: maybe ask in #fullcirclemagazine ?
<pleia2> or email ronnie
<SilverLion> pleia2: already done ;)
<pleia2> ah ok
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-26
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, what about that email in the mailing list? I think that should go in the UWN instead
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, link?
<smartboyhw> Can you add me to the summary writers emailing for each week?
<smartboyhw> akgraner,
<smartboyhw> ?
<akgraner> smartboyhw, yep we can get you added
<akgraner> Thank you
<akgraner> after today I will be offline until the 4th :-)
<smartboyhw> akgraner, I will send my email address to you via query (don't want my email address logged here)
<smartboyhw> akgraner, oh wow
<akgraner> cool  thanks actually send he request to be added to the editors email please
<akgraner> editor.ubuntu.news@ubuntu.com
<akgraner> This way pleia2 will see it as well
<pleia2> akgraner: have a nice trip :)
<akgraner> pleia2, thank you - btw I did get Ronnie the UWN stuff after all
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: great! I haven't even looked at that section of the magazine so I wasn't even sure what was required
<akgraner> I'll share the gdoc
<pleia2> cool, want to share with the editors gmail account too?
<akgraner> Basically its the General News Section cross posted in the magazine
<pleia2> ok, easy enough :)
<akgraner> pleia2, will too - it's an easy copy and paste once a month for all the news that happens between issues
<akgraner> easy peasy
<pleia2> neat
<akgraner> If anything else sticks out in an issue I throw it in too
 * pleia2 works on getting issue in shape to send off to summary writers
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: sorry, was asleep, one sec
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2013-January/001719.html <-- that's it
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I included that under "in other news"
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok, I just got that email yesterday
<pleia2> does anyone have time to listen to the vancouver podcast?
<pleia2> (sent to the list on thursday)
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2013-January/001718.html
<pleia2> ok, ready for summaries: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> time for me to head out the door
#ubuntu-news 2014-01-20
<pleia2> Unit193: mind doing link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue351
<pleia2> sent off to editors
<Unit193> One site slow, but all good.
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 351 for the week January 13 - 19, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue351
#ubuntu-news 2014-01-21
<jose> pleia2: hey, there are 4 comments on the fridge I don't know if it's ranting or criticism
<jose> left them for review
<pleia2> jose: thanks
#ubuntu-news 2014-01-23
<jose> pleia2: hey, any ideas on why we haven't received the 12.04.4 release announcement yet?
<jose> oh, it was moved
<toddy> jose: i think to the 07.02.2014
<jose> 06.02, that's correct :)
<jose> just moved it on the release calendar
<toddy> ah okay.
<pleia2> jose: do you have time to add the alpha2 announcement to the fridge?
<jose> pleia2: sure
<jose> let me check
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2014-January/001074.html
<pleia2> ^^ that one :)
<jose> working on it now!
<pleia2> thanks!
<jose> pleia2: hey, could you please install libwordpress-xmlrpc-perl on dagobah?
<jose> or wait, let me comment out that line and try
<pleia2> jose: no, it's debian stable so it doesn't exist
<jose> fixed
<pleia2> :)
<jose> published
<pleia2> thanks!
<jose> sure :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-01-24
<PaulW2U> pleia2: Looks like there's going to be a very minimal contribution from me this weekend :(
<PaulW2U> gonyere: In the absence of others, that seem to have drifted away, I'm hoping that you can find the time to write the bulk of this week’s summaries. :)
<gonyere> will do PaulW2U :)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks for the heads up :) enjoy your weekend!
#ubuntu-news 2014-01-25
<gonyere> pleia2 - summaries are done :)
<pleia2> gonyere: wow, thanks! :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-01-26
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue352
<pleia2> otherwise, sent off to editors
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-19
<ahoneybun> hey imnichol
<ahoneybun> pleia2, for the 2nd week in a row I forgot to add my name...
<ahoneybun> also pleia2 would this work for the next issue https://plus.google.com/events/ca19j00q1ejkjqe7ebehavh0ufg?authkey=CLGB5PObuuXAGA ?
<PaulW2U> ahoneybun: I've added you to where I think you should be in the list :)
<ablest1980> my ip is 0.0.0.7
<ablest1980> oops
<ablest1980> wrong room
<ahoneybun> thanks PaulW2U
<pleia2> yeah, we haven't released yet so you didn't miss your chance yet :)
<pleia2> ahoneybun: the g+ page is still just an event+rsvp page, just like the loco.u.c one :) how about writing a blog/G+ post about the event and how fun it is and how people should come?
 * pleia2 writing her own momentarily about the California one
<pleia2> updating fridge for DMB nominations email
<pleia2> slow wiki is slow, I'll release after I come back from lunch
<jose> pleia2: lmk if you need a hand
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 400 for the week January 12 - 18, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue400
 * pleia2 cheers
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-20
<PaulW2U> Several links added to prep doc re robots and drones etc. Will need moving/combining in due course.
<pleia2> yeah, just saw my Ubuntu google alert for today a moment ago and thought the same thing
<pleia2> the internet really got excited about this news
<PaulW2U> there's enough there already to publish a mid-week edition :)
<pleia2> haha, right
<wxl> my bad, two blogs in two days ;)
<ahoneybun> pleia2, did you read that one about Ubuntu on Mars?
<pleia2> ahoneybun: nope
<ahoneybun> pleia2, http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Could-Be-the-First-OS-on-MARS-470491.shtml
<pleia2> ahoneybun: cool, feel free to add it to the blogosphere section of the doc :)
<ahoneybun> I did add it just might have to move it
<pleia2> thanks!
<ahoneybun> moved
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-22
<pleia2> putting a2 announcement on fridge
<jose> thanks, pleia2 :)
<wxl> yes indeed
<wxl> hopefully you saw the one on -devel-announce
<wxl> as the one on -release has some errors in it
<wxl> my bad
<wxl> but it's an alpha release, so you can expect bugs, right? :)
<pleia2> I'll use the devel-announce one, thanks :)
<wxl> pleia2: there's also a proper one at VividVervet/Alpha2/ReleaseAnnouncement
<pleia2> we have a script that converts mailing list posts, then we reference the mailing list announcement
<jose> it's automagic!
<wxl> whoa
<wxl> mind blown
<pleia2> that's what you get when technical people run your news team ;)
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> you guys don't have a link check script do you?
<pleia2> anyway, it's up now, will land on planet in like 2423 hours
<pleia2> we have a few, but wiki.ubuntu.com is annoying and I think Unit193 just uses a website now to do that
<pleia2> (the wiki times out too quickly for most link checkers)
<wxl> huh cuz i was thinking about something that could grab all the subpages of a particular wiki and check them all
<pleia2> unfortunately the wiki is very slow to load
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> Unit193: whatcha think about link checking the wiki?
<PaulW2U> wxl: the devel-announce item was added to the prep doc *ages* ago
<wxl> PaulW2U: just checking :)
 * PaulW2U thinks issue #401 is going to be a big one
<pleia2> somehow spammers are using the ubuntu/ubuntu user account (bypassing SSO?) and creating lots of spammy drafts, submitted a ticket with IS about it
<wxl> oh great
<wxl> just when they're backed up :(
<pleia2> they're always backed up
<wxl> well the holidays didn't help
<pleia2> ah, yeah, long break for canonical folks
<pleia2> I think I've got 3-4 tickets in flight with them now :\
<pleia2> they must love me
<pleia2> in the "oy, her again!" way ;)
<Unit193> wxl: What page?
<wxl> Unit193: in general
<Unit193> Have fun.
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-23
<pleia2> oof, massive newsletter
<pleia2> PaulW2U: I left some comments
 * pleia2 seeks lunch
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-24
<pleia2> alright, sent email to summary writers
<wxl> rec'd
<wxl> hopefully i can GET SOMETHING DONE this time :)
<pleia2> hehe
<ahoneybun> pleia2, I see you have a event going on for UGJ as well
<pleia2> ahoneybun: yep :)
<ahoneybun> nice I just got the stuff in the mail for my event pleia2 :)
<pleia2> cool, I have some pens and t-shirts left over from fossetcon, so I just asked for some reimbursement for food
<pleia2> anyway, should head out for the evening, have a good night :)
<ahoneybun> oh cool shirts!
<imnichol> PaulW2U, how am I doing?
<PaulW2U> Not bad at all, very good in fact :)
<imnichol> Glad to hear
<imnichol> Let me know if I'm doing anything wrong
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-25
 * PaulW2U counts summaries - 25 done, 5 to do
<pleia2> added a post about the passing of one of our community members, unfortunately this means I'm also quite a grieving mess this weekend
<pleia2> I'll get this off to the editors later today, heading out to a lug meeting soon to meet up with some mutual friends
 * jose hugs pleia2
<jose> please let me know if I can give a hand during this week's issue
<PaulW2U> summaries for issue #401 completed
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-25
<pleia2> woo, pasadena airport
<pleia2> wow, we need a lot of summaries, anyone about?
<pleia2> still need to write all planet summaries, but going to bullet point the blogosphere ones
<pleia2> half the people in this boarding area are from Facebook o_O
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue451
<pleia2> and sent off to editors
<Unit193> Thinking it looks good.
<pleia2> thank you :)
 * pleia2 airplane
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U \o/
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-26
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 451 for the week January 18 - 24, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue451
<tsimonq2> pleia2: nice summary of the blog post in the loco-contacts email :D
<pleia2> :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/msg00105.html :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-27
<pleia2> traveling again this weekend (I fly out tomorrow night), so release will likely be oddly scheduled and bumpy for me again
<pleia2> I'll be in australia so my time will be all wrong
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-28
 * tsimonq2 checks the current UWN links against his various RSS feeds\
<pleia2> thanks :)
<tsimonq2> np :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: would http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/beta-test-git-recipes from Monday go in?
<tsimonq2> oic it's already there nvm
<pleia2> it's already in
<pleia2> tsimonq2: the debian one was included last week
<tsimonq2> sorry wrong chan on that question
<tsimonq2> ohh gotcha sorry
<tsimonq2> pleia2: and I just wanted to make sure either way because that is HUGE
<tsimonq2> (huge enough to be notable :P)
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-29
<pleia2> it's Friday night here, but I understand that's not the case everywhere ;) I'll try to send out the doc to summary writers before my tour tomorrow (so, a bit early), but it may end up going out after I get back (so, late)
<pleia2> adding the alpha2 announcement to the fridge
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-30
<pleia2> sent off newsletter to summary writers
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I found a typo on my blog post that was quoted in the summary, so I corrected the blog post and the summary
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-31
<PaulW2U> all summaries done except for 5 blogosphere
<PaulW2U> added pleia2's SCALE article and wrote summary
#ubuntu-news 2017-01-23
 * pleia2 preps newsletter
<pleia2> sigh, didn't get around to setting up the questions like I was supposed to for this issue
<pleia2> and press articles still need summaries, I'll work on those last if no one else is around
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue495
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<pleia2> thanks paul
#ubuntu-news 2017-01-24
<pleia2> can't post to the forums, getting a security token error again
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 495 for the weeks January 9 - 22, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue495
<Unit193> Oh sorry, lost it in screen.
<pleia2> hopefully it's fine ;)
<Unit193> Yep.
<pleia2> thanks
#ubuntu-news 2017-01-27
<guiverc_t> added  3 to planet; 2 to insights [from planet ubu; as of now...rather early...]
<pleia2> great
#ubuntu-news 2017-01-28
<pleia2> not a ton of news this week, but with the alpha2 having come out we'll move forward with releasing
 * pleia2 sends off to summary writers
<tsimonq2> pleia2: You getting the Alpha 2 release announcement on the Fridge?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: can you take care of it?
<pleia2> if not, I will
<tsimonq2> pleia2: On it
<pleia2> ty
<tsimonq2> np
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Look good to you? http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2017/01/28/zesty-zapus-alpha-2-released/
<pleia2> tsimonq2: looks like you cleaned up the funny line-wrapping at the top, but not in the rest of the post :)
<tsimonq2> O__o
<tsimonq2> Ohhhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> ok
<pleia2> Ubuntu Kylin is a flavor of Ubuntu that is more suitable for
<pleia2> Chinese users.
<pleia2> ^^ yeah, shouldn't have a newline before "Chinese"
<pleia2> and did you use the script to generate this?
<tsimonq2> ...we have a script?
<tsimonq2> (should be all fixed now)
<pleia2> yeah, it's not perfect but it creates all the links for you and formats the citation so you don't need to remember the order
<tsimonq2> O____O
<tsimonq2> Where? :O
<pleia2> in the repot with all the rest of the scripts, let me see..
<pleia2> uwn/fridge/ml2fridge.pl
<tsimonq2> Ohhhh you're talking about a script for the Fridge post, not actually releasing Alpha 2, gotcha.
<pleia2> yeah, we're in the -news channel, I don't know about releasing ;)
<tsimonq2> :P
<pleia2> anyway, thanks for taking care of that \o/
<tsimonq2> No problem :)
<tsimonq2> Helped me correct a stupid mistake I made :P
<pleia2> oh, we need a bunch of tags
<pleia2> we don't use News, but we do put the version, let me grab an example
<tsimonq2> O__o? I looked on the last Alpha 2 post, that's what it had for tags...
<pleia2> see http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2016/07/28/yakkety-yak-alpha-2-released/
<pleia2> the News category is only for UWN itself
<pleia2> for alphas and stuff we use different things
<tsimonq2> Weird
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> Cool
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Need me to fix or you got it?
<pleia2> you should ;) I'm not logged in anywhere right now
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> *mumble* *mumble* wiki login times *mumble* *mumble*
<tsimonq2> :P
 * guiverc_t :) @ tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Done
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: :)
<pleia2> yay
<jose> pleia2: should I go ahead and email some of the people?
<guiverc_t> jose, email about?  the summary email I'm pretty sure I got
<pleia2> jose: yep
<pleia2> guiverc_t: jose is tracking down some quotes from Important People for the 500th issue
<guiverc_t> thanks pleia2
<guiverc_t> jorge cas* writes (private blog) for whom?  ; probably employer (canonical??) .. blog uses the plural (we're proud.. hence  I think jorge of canon...)
<guiverc_t> (commented  bit anyway as usual)
<guiverc_t> fyi: adding a nathan haines  (ubu 17.04 wallpapers) article to UWN planet section
<guiverc_t> sorry - ignore last; had been added with summary in non-planet section; my mistake (i deleted but left summary written commented for delete unless better or something)
<guiverc_t> blogosphere (spel?) not done sorry ...  will see about tomorrow
<pleia2> jose: oh, and if you could make a note in the doc of who all you've reached out to and when, that would be helpful
<pleia2> that way if you get busy, I know where you left off and can find others to help :)
#ubuntu-news 2017-01-29
<pleia2> put free culture showcase info on the fridge from nhaines' blog post
<PaulW2U> all summaries completed
<pleia2> sweet
<pleia2> writing 10 questions thing for the fridge and UWN momentarily
#ubuntu-news 2018-01-23
<idiot> is the newsletter dead
#ubuntu-news 2018-01-24
<bashfulrobot> if tsimonq2 just linked it... seems not. :-) I know he is trying ot push it forward.
<tsimonq2> bashfulrobot: Depends on what you mean by that; I'm stepping down.
<tsimonq2> bashfulrobot: I've lost motivation and I feel like I'm burned out, and I thought that it's been in a state of uncertainty for long enough.
<bashfulrobot> tsimonq2 ah! I didn't realise that
<bashfulrobot> Last we chatted you were trying to ramp up.
<bashfulrobot> my bad!
<bashfulrobot> Too many things on hte plate
<tsimonq2> Not that, I've just lost motivation for it in general.
<bashfulrobot> happens for sure
<bashfulrobot> projects are way more motivating and fun if the drive and interest is there
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> People are welcome to continue it if they want ;)
<bashfulrobot> I read the release and saw that it is up for grabs
#ubuntu-news 2018-01-27
<PaulW2U> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/handover-of-the-ubuntu-weekly-newsletter/3490/3
<PaulW2U> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2383634 - hope this helps :)
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-21
<Wild_Man> Hi krytarik you around?
<krytarik> Yeah.
<Wild_Man> I am reviewing the wiki and I do not know if we want this kind of article included, imo I do not think so, https://samuelhewitt.com/blog/2019-01-18-addressing-icon-themes
<Wild_Man> Please have a look
<krytarik> Ok, looking.
<krytarik> Is the Lubuntu Council one in the Planet section yet btw?
<Wild_Man> Yes
<Wild_Man> So is this article
<krytarik> Yeah, I'd agree passing on this on - i.e. not including it.
<Wild_Man> Okay, That is what I thought
<Wild_Man> When did we go to doing so much editing on the wiki instead of in gdoc?
<krytarik> We didn't?  Except this week it seems the blog section wasn't quite ready yet while Bashing-om wanted to get started on the wiki page already - which was an appropriate decision to make.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, this one is about live patching but mentions SuSe, so I am thinking again that we should drop it? https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-5.1-Livepatch-Atomic
<krytarik> Ok, looking too.
<guiverc> fyi: Wild_Man i never looked at it, the late summaries I wrote was between 0000-0200 this morning; that was new & i didn't want to look (nor did I add it)
<Wild_Man> guiverc, that is okay you have done good, trying to keep up and clean up summaries of others
<Wild_Man> Live patching is of interest just do not know if we should include this one
<Wild_Man> guiverc, I am not thinking clearly I have a fever and chills at the moment
<krytarik> Wild_Man: The last one is appropriate to include though - he only mentions SUSE as part of the developers working on this.
<Wild_Man> Okay, just wanted to make sure, thanks!
<guiverc> it's also I think a better quality summary; I can't find copy/pastes (non-original work); needs heading fixed..
<guiverc> i take it back - the summary is for a different article?
<Wild_Man> I have to go fix dinner for my wife bbl
<Bashing-om> looking, and going back to laying down to rest.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Virus Removes Security Software to Mine Monero @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-virus-remove-security-software-to-mine-monero-524623.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Santiago Zarate: Open Build Service- Contributing on a project @ https://foursixnine.io/blog/2019/01/21/Open-Build-Service-Contributing-on-a-project.html
<Bashing-om> Polishing in Gdoc for UWN562. Target time for publishing -> hope at 21:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> And UWN562 - done. up for critique and careful proof reading. Target time to publish 45 minutes.
<Bashing-om> And M/L is away .. post to the forum done, got a small error to fix on the WIKI.
<Bashing-om> Annddd .. the re-directs done. Pending is the social media.
<Bashing-om> Off on break .. will check back here in a bit.
<guiverc> push uwn #562 to fridge?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: KDE Plasma 5.14.90 (the beta for Plasma 5.15) is available for testing @ https://kubuntu.org/news/kde-plasma-5-14-90-the-beta-for-plasma-5-15-is-available-for-testing/
<Wild_Man> Hello, just got back from the Doctor, does social media need done?
<Wild_Man> Hello Bashing-om , ^^^
<guiverc> Wild_Man, hasn't gone to fridge, i was after 2nd to publish
<Wild_Man> guiverc, I 2nd
<guiverc> (i haven't looked or thought about social media) - thanks Wild_Man :)
<Wild_Man> guiverc, I will do social
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/01/21/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-562/
<Wild_Man> Thanks!
<Wild_Man> Done!
<guiverc> :) & thanks Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> guiverc, Your welcome! I am going to be away a few days while I recover from the flu.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 562 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/01/21/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-562/
<guiverc> you get well Wild_Man
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Take care of that flu .. it is bad news !
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-22
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 562 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/01/21/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-562/ (by guiverc)
<mIk3_08> Bashing-om: Billy Good day. Can we now delete the previous news in gdocs and add some new to it?
<mIk3_08> Bashing-om: I'm not so good in creating summary But I will try again and using my original composition of news coming from the article.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: How To Rock The Call For Papers And Get Your Talk Picked @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/01/21/get-your-cfp-session-picked/
<SlidingHorn> issue 562 is posted to r/ubuntu on reddit btw :)
<guiverc> thanks SlidingHorn
<mIk3_08> Thanks SlidingHorn
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 17 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-17/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Parrot 4.5 Ethical Hacking OS Released with Metasploit 5.0, Drops 32-Bit Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/parrot-4-5-ethical-hacking-os-released-with-metasploit-5-0-drops-32-bit-support-524640.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Brings Ubuntu 18.04 LTS to IoT & Embedded Devices with Ubuntu Core 18 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-brings-ubuntu-18-04-lts-to-iot-embedded-devices-with-ubuntu-core-18-524643.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Harness the Full Power of Ubuntu Linux on Windows with Multipass for Windows @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/harness-the-full-power-of-ubuntu-linux-on-windows-with-multipass-for-windows-524644.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> UWN563 started. I must get some relieve from the surgery discomfort. Will return later here.
<SlidingHorn> Bashing-om: oh, that sucks.  Hope you feel better
<Bashing-om> SlidingHorn: Thanks .. just a matter of time .. bout 3 more weeks :( Plases ya got the post to reddit done :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Wine 4.0 Officially Released with Vulkan & Direct3D 12 Support, HiDPI on Android @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/wine-4-0-officially-released-with-vulkan-direct3d-12-support-hidpi-on-android-524647.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-23
<Bashing-om> Guys, mIk3_08 Has a suggestion to change the format to embed the source URLs. "[[https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-patches-gnome-bluetooth-vulnerability-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-update-now-524542.shtml | Click here]] for more info." I am not to much in favor, but I can ve persuaded.
<Bashing-om> ve/be*
<guiverc> where - on the fridge?  or wiki?  - wiki changes mean the scripts will need re-write I suspect .. as later scripts I think get there info from wiki
<guiverc> i prefer url's visible anyway.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I also prefer the link to be visable, and the whole point of the summary is to direct the reader's attention to click on that link.
<guiverc> maybe if makes sense for those who use phones etc. (which sure isn't me)
<krytarik> Yeah, I've considered this earlier at least for the various listings - but indeed 1.) not as portable between the various formats particularly email, and 2.) what guiverc said.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: ^^ What say you ? - we leave as is - yes ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes
<Bashing-om> mIk3_08: The motion carries to leave as is.
<Bashing-om> I got to UN-sit for a spell - I will look back here directly.
<mIk3_08> Thanks Guys: But the page looks a mess due to lots of links given to it. That's how I find it to the page and maybe others too. anyway its just my suggestion. Thanks guys. it may looks convinced  and more inter-active page if we consider to give more beauty to the page.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Fedora Remix for WSL Now Available for Download on Windows 10 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/fedora-remix-for-wsl-now-available-for-download-on-windows-10-524650.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian & Ubuntu Fix Man-in-the-Middle Attack in APT Package Manager, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-ubuntu-fix-man-in-the-middle-attack-in-apt-package-manager-update-now-524662.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.32 Desktop Environment to Launch with a "Radical New Icon Style" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-32-desktop-environment-to-launch-with-a-radical-new-icon-theme-524663.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: New Dell XPS 13 Laptop with Ubuntu Is Now Available in the US, Europe and Canada @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/new-dell-xps-13-laptop-with-ubuntu-is-now-available-in-the-us-europe-and-canada-524664.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian GNU/Linux 9.7 "Stretch" Released with Patched APT Package Manager @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-gnu-linux-9-7-stretch-released-with-patched-apt-package-manager-524665.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-24
<SlidingHorn> do y'all accept anti-google propaganda?  :P
<lotuspsychje> SlidingHorn: the news guys mostly active at USA timezones
<SlidingHorn> well whenever they're awake: https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/01/22/google_chrome_browser_ad_content_block_change/
<SlidingHorn> chromium might be disabling ad blockers
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Wine 4.0 Released, Here’s How to Install it on Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137270 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME MPV Makes Its Final Release, Here’s How to Install it on Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137812 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Brian Murray: Upgrading releases with PPAs @ http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=164
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian GNU/Linux 9.7 "Stretch" Live & Installable ISOs Now Available to Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-gnu-linux-9-7-stretch-live-installable-isos-now-available-to-download-524681.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Big GNOME Icon Revamp – Are You a Fan? @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137809 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-25
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Colin Watson: binfmt-support 2.2.0 @ https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~cjwatson/blog/binfmt-support-2.2.0.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Release Roundup: Android x86, Ubuntu Core 18 + More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137758 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: New Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition Goes on Sale Powered by Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137862 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu Publish ‘Introduction to Snap Apps’ Video @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137806 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Magazine #141 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/2019/01/25/full-circle-magazine-141/
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-26
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 5 Major Improvements Headed to Epiphany, the GNOME Web Browser @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137763 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-27
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LXQt 0.14 Desktop Adds Split View in File Manager, LXQt 1.0 Still in Development @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/lxqt-0-14-desktop-adds-split-view-in-file-manager-lxqt-1-0-still-in-development-524700.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: openSUSE Tumbleweed Is Now Powered by Linux Kernel 4.20, Latest KDE Apps @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/opensuse-tumbleweed-is-now-powered-by-linux-kernel-4-20-latest-kde-apps-524701.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<wildmanne39> mIk3_08, guiverc I see "Full Circle Magazine" has been included in the gdoc, I discussed this with krytarik several months back and the decision was made not to include it in the UWN
<mIk3_08> wildmanne39, so... do we have to remove those links in gdocs?
<wildmanne39> mIk3_08, I would look for another source if the material is relevant to UWN
<wildmanne39> For the most part Full Circle Magazine states the same thing that we do so it is a repeat of what we include, I am sure krytarik is happy to weigh if you want a second opinion
<wildmanne39> weigh in
<mIk3_08> wildmanne39, copy. I haven't added any from the Full Circle Magazine as it was not included in my imported list on liferea.
<mIk3_08> wildmanne39, it would be a redundancy we do. I think.
<wildmanne39> mIk3_08, yes
<guiverc> wildmanne39, sorry was away ... I can understand Full Circle Magazine not being included; it's not really Ubuntu anymore...
<wildmanne39> guiverc, I did not think you added it, I looked at the history which is not loading good for me but it looked like it was added by mIk3_08
<lotuspsychje> newshint from SlidingHorn you guys might have missed:
<lotuspsychje> <SlidingHorn> well whenever they're awake: https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/01/22/google_chrome_browser_ad_content_block_change/
<guiverc> i suspect it was me - it's gone now anyway
<mIk3_08> wildmanne39, hahahaha :-P
<wildmanne39> Okay, thanks
<wildmanne39> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> np
<mIk3_08> guys, wildmanne39, guiverc, krytarik, I have to take my lunch break as I was not able to take my breakfast. see you in bit few mins...
<wildmanne39> okay mIk3_08 see you
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: A Cease Fire Was Called @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/a-cease-fire-was-called.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: LXQt Desktop Adds Split View to File Manager, More in Latest Release @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137894 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Gradio is Dead! Long Live Shortwave! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137906 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Omer Akram: Control GPIO pins on a RaspberryPi 3 running Ubuntu Core 18, remotely (part 1/4) @ http://www.om26er.com/2019/01/control-gpio-pins-on-raspberrypi-3.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Omer Akram))
<Bashing-om> UWN563 up for critique and careful proofreading/ I remain in some pain that inhibits my ability to focus and think. Gone for a bit to arrest.
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-20
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Is the MNT Reform the Most Open Source Laptop, Ever?! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=161225 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Manjaro Linux Laptop with 10th Gen Intel Chips to Launch as “Dell XPS 13 Killer” @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/manjaro-linux-laptop-with-10th-gen-intel-chips-to-launch-as-dell-xps-13-killer-528909.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: AMD Zen 3 Microcode Spotted in the Linux Kernel @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/amd-zen-3-microcode-spotted-in-the-linux-kernel-528913.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 20.04 Removes the Amazon Web App You Never Use @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=161350 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP" - time to push: 21:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> UWN: M/L is away - doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done - no issues seen. Doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: My part all done - pending is the social media postings :D
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GParted 1.1 Open-Source Partition Editor Is Out with Various Enhancements, Fixes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gparted-1-1-open-source-partition-editor-is-out-with-various-enhancements-fixes-528919.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<guiverc> okay to push uwn 614 to fridge Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup ! No issues seen :D wildman is away at work presently.
<guiverc> Thanks - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/01/20/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-614/
<guiverc> we've tweeted..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Fridge spot check checks good :) OK now to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> Sorry Bashing-om,  fb finally shared - yep clear..
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 614 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/01/20/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-614/
<Bashing-om> Wiping Gdoc:D
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-21
<Bashing-om> UWN: We do issue 615 :D
<Wild_Man> Hi Bashing-om just got done for the day, is all publishing already done?
<krytarik> (Yep!  Also, hi.)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :D Long day !
<Wild_Man> Yeah, all my days are like this now and even when I am home I have work to do and taking care of my wife, just waiting until I collapse again from exhaustion
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yukkie ! Moar coffee.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I do not drink coffee but I lot of tea with no suger
<Wild_Man> sugar
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: It's the caffeen that keeps us going :P ( no sugar in my coffee for me, either )
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, some of the places I need to do out of town are closed tomorrow and I have to take my wife to four
<Wild_Man> Doctor appointments Wednesday and her treatment and cancer doctor appointment us Thursday so I am not working until Friday but I still will not get any rest or much sleep
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I can feel for you // the things we do for those we love .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Indeed
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 614 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/01/20/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-614/ (by guiverc)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Announces Anbox Cloud, Ubuntu-Powered Scalable Android in the Cloud @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-announces-anbox-cloud-ubuntu-powered-scalable-android-in-the-cloud-528920.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Implementing an Android™ based cloud game streaming service with Anbox Cloud @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/implementing-an-android-based-cloud-game-streaming-service-with-anbox-cloud
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical introduces Anbox Cloud – scalable Android in the cloud @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/canonical-introduces-anbox-cloud-scalable-android-in-the-cloud
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Anbox Cloud disrupts mobile user experience @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/anbox-cloud-disrupts-mobile-user-experience
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Plasma 5.18 Includes a System Report Tool — But It’s Strictly Opt-In @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=161438 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat Enterprise Linux 8.2 Enters Beta with Enhanced User Experience, More @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-enterprise-linux-8-2-enters-beta-with-enhanced-user-experience-528932.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Canonical’s New Cloud Tech Streams Android Apps and Games to Phones, Desktops, Etc @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=161452 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: problem-oriented @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/problem-oriented
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: It’s Not Your Eyes: Why HQ Desktop Backgrounds Look Blurry on Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=161474 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Wine 5.0 Officially Released with Multi-Monitor and Vulkan 1.1 Support, More @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/wine-5-0-officially-released-with-multi-monitor-and-vulkan-1-1-support-more-528934.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu Server development summary – 21 January 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-server-development-summary-21-january-2020
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-22
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: New Website! @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2020/01/new-website/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Migrating to enterprise servers with Ubuntu on IBM Z @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/migrating-to-enterprise-servers-with-ubuntu-on-ibm-z
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-23
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Ubuntu Studio 19.04 reaches End Of Life @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2020/01/ubuntu-studio-19-04-reaches-end-of-life/
<JackFrost> Oh nice, it's EOL.
<guiverc> the first of the eol notices ...
<JackFrost> Means I can delete a bunch of packages from PPAs.
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Looking for video editing software? The Snap Store has some nice apps for you. @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/looking-for-video-editing-software-the-snap-store-has-some-nice-apps-for-you
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu’s Installer Slideshow Gets a Focal Refresh @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=161600 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Telegram Update Adds New Poll Options, Message Scheduling @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=161624 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, December 2019 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2020/01/23/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-december-2019/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Rocket League is Dropping Support for Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=161653 (by Joey Sneddon)
<guiverc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2020-January/000253.html   okay to push to fridge?
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/?p=8821&preview=true
<Wild_Man> guiverc, I do not see why not, the link you provided is not found when I click on it,I have some work to do bbl
<guiverc> thanks Wild_Man ; yeah the preview links (copied from URL) often are useless sorry..
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/01/23/ubuntu-19-04-disco-dingo-end-of-life-reached-on-january-23-2020/
<Wild_Man> It looks good, thanks for doing it, I am so busy right now I do not have the time to do much anywhere in the community
<guiverc> thanks Wild_Man ; understood - keep your energy where it needs to be
<Wild_Man> guiverc, I am doing the best I can
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 59 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-59/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) End of Life reached on January 23 2020 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/01/23/ubuntu-19-04-disco-dingo-end-of-life-reached-on-january-23-2020/
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-24
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) End of Life reached on January 23 2020 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/01/23/ubuntu-19-04-disco-dingo-end-of-life-reached-on-january-23-2020/ (by guiverc)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Kills Off Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-kills-off-ubuntu-19-04-disco-dingo-528962.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: How to use virtual machines in LXD @ https://blog.simos.info/how-to-use-virtual-machines-in-lxd/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How to protect your data, applications, cryptography and OS – 100% of the time @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-protect-your-data-applications-cryptography-and-os-100-of-the-time
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Plasma 5.18 LTS Default Wallpaper Revealed @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=161702 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 74 – WSL por Nuno do Carmo (parte 2) @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e74/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 74 – WSL por Nuno do Carmo (parte 2) @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e74/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Teaching Robotics with ROS on Ubuntu at SRU @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/teaching-robotics-with-ros-on-ubuntu-at-sru
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-25
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: Write more @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2020/01/25/write-more/
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-26
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Your attention is directed to Gdoc. guiverc has completed the summaries, but, there are 2 comments yet outstanding.
<guiverc2> Sorry Bashing-om, I didn't notice the yellow-highlight (comments to the right; my screen isn't wide enough to see comments normally)  .. looking now (in between eating/drinking which is higher priority!)
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: :D -no hurry yet about Gdoc :) ( yup my screen is quartered and I sure have to "look" around)
<guiverc2> I quickly read thru, gave my thoughts on those two you asked about; 1 spelling correction & I think two comments about my blab
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: :D I play Gdoc catchup now.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I will try to look if my wife ever goes to sleep but she has been staying up very late so it may be morning before I can
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Ho-kay - but tomorrow is WIKI day - May have to live with what I do decide to do :(
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I will try to get to it in the morning but I am sure it will be okay
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, looking now my wife just laid down for the night
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Good deal //I am close to end_of_day :)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Passive aggressive baking at its finest @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=161839 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: WIKI615 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue615  :D
